# Distilled water - a discussion



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Can we have a big discussion about what is good or bad about distilled water for our kids?

My groomer still says that she thinks that it would be better to give Poppy distilled water instead of giving him antibiotics to help with the staining.

Yes, I started a post about this when Poppy was 4 1/2 months old, but that post was very short lived ... and we never really discussed why or why not give it to our kids.

Her point is that long term use of Tylan or Angel Eyes could do him damage, so why not use distilled water and get rid of all of the junk in the Crystal Geyser ... and that he gets enough trace minerals in his food.

I told her I would start the discussion and get as much info on it as I could.

Her Grandma lived to be 104 and all she drank was distilled water, carrot juice and wine. LOL

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would be interested in hearing what people think about this too. Personally, I have no idea, I really don't know much about it other than what I've heard, which is hearsay, more or less.

I did find this website (link below), that counteracts various reports/theories that it is bad for you (or that it leaches minerals from your body- or whatever else they say against it) with other reports/theories.....I haven't read enough of this site (or it's author) to know if they're credible..just found it.

Distilled Water And Health Discussion


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope the info I give here helps you and isn't too much of a ramble. I posted my story with water, and a lot of other info so that you may draw your own conclusions. Everyone has a theory on tear staining causes - yeast, bacteria, protein, allergies, certain foods, underlying health issues, yada, yada, yada. Nikki had severe tear staining when we brought her home. Her entire face was brown most of the time. 

It's really hard to say whether minerals in water might trigger tear stains. I tend to think that it is something else, but I am just guessing. I think that water PH is much more important than minerals. I also think that removing fluoride is very important. Crystal Geyser only contains a small amount of naturally-occurring fluoride, and the PH is good. 

Here's a link to some info on water PH. There are other sites out there as well that discuss water ph. 

pH of Drinking Water Water Balance


Let's look at the mineral content of Crystal Geyser and compare it to two high mineral waters. 


Crystal Geyser 
*Water Analysis*
*(Mg/l=milligrams per liter)
*(PPM=parts per million)

Calcium Ion: 12 PPM
Magnesium: 3.1 PPM
Potassium: 8.7 PPM
Sulfates: 2.6 PPM
Sodium: 130 PPM
Total Dissolved Solids: 590 PPM 
Other Principal Components: Chlorides 260 PPM


Evian Mineral Water
*Water Analysis*
*(Mg/l=milligrams per liter)
*(PPM=parts per million)

Bicarbonates: 357 PPM
Calcium Ion: 78 PPM
Magnesium: 23 PPM
Potassium: .75 PPM
Sulfates: 10 PPM
Sodium: 5.5 PPM
Other Principal Components: Chloride = 2.2, Nitrates = 7.1 PPM

San Pellegrino Mineral Water
*Water Analysis*
*(Mg/l=milligrams per liter)
*(PPM=parts per million)

Bicarbonates: 170 PPM
Calcium Ion: 180 PPM
Fluoride: 0.64 PPM
Magnesium: 47 PPM
Potassium: 3.0 PPM
Sulfates: 530 PPM
Sodium: 32 PPM
Total Dissolved Solids: 950 Mg/l 
Other Principal Components: Nitrate 0.59, Chloride 61 PPM

Info taken from: Bottled Water Web - The Definitive Bottled Water Site

FYI, we went back to using a Berkey (British Berkefeld) ceramic water filter at home. With added filters, it removes fluoride and other impurities, but the water doesn't end up distilled. We bought it when we lived in a very rural area where the water source was suspect and it was too far to drive to town for bottled water on a regular basis. When we moved back to the 'burbs, we thought we'd get rid of it as it is pretty big. We installed a Pur faucet filter, used that for a while, but weren't satisfied with it, because although the water tasted better, it didn't remove enough impurities. We lugged bottled water home for a while, then finally went back to the Berkey, as it is the absolute best water I've ever had and the ph is perfect. 

So. Was the water the cause of Nikki's severe staining when she was a puppy? I don't know. It might have been the vitamins contained in the commercial pet food. It might have been an allergy. But I cannot say for sure. It might have been the water. Like I indicated above, when we first got her, we were using filtered water (Pur filter) then switched to Crystal Geyser/Whole Foods (same) and finally went back to using our Berkey filter. I also started home cooking. I also used Tylan once. 

Nikki has very little tear staining now. If I wash her face every day or every other day, there is hardly anything at all. So is that due to changing food, or changing the water? Is it simply the presence or absence of a certain mineral? Is it the home cooking/the vitamins I use now? Was it the one course of Tylan? I have absolutely no idea! :blink:

A long time ago, when I adhered to a particular diet, all I drank was distilled water. I used to lug it home with me every week. It didn't do a thing for my health either way, but I'm not a dog and never had to worry about tearstains, lol.

If you want to give distilled water a try, then perhaps try it for a month and see how he does on it. I'm not a health expert, but I would think that one month on it is probably not going to harm him if you are feeding him a balanced diet or commercial pet food, which contains a vitamin/mineral mix.

Hope this info helps you figure it out. If certain minerals in water are what trigger tear stains, then you've saved us all a lot of time and money. I agree about antibiotics. IMO, using more than one course of antibiotics per year might cause other issues, like intestinal bacterial overgrowth.

I wish you the best with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Water*

My babies drink filtered water from the fridge. I have also heard that using feeding plates that are plastic, stainless steel, aluminum is really bad for their stains. 

I use ceramic plates for their food and water. While they were puppies, I fed baby nursery water. I think the stains in their faces has a lot to do with allergies. I have started cleaning my BIG STAINER " Ladie" with chamomille wipes and I also made PURE chamomille tea. placed in fridge and wiper her each evening. I have tried everything in the book :blink:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is just my opinion: Please do not use "nursery water" for fluffs. They do not need to ingest fluoride. There is enough of it in the food they eat as a result of food processing. 

There are many differing opinions on fluoride. My personal opinion is that it is poison and should be avoided whenever possible. You may disagree, and that is perfectly fine. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm really not an expert -- but my girls drink the same water that I drink which is filtered water.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I used distilled water for a few years and demi had elevated bun so I went to spring as a nutritionist told me spring was better as it had minerals in it they need. 

I then got lazy and started using fridge filtered water and WOW demi had alot of staining with that change and cod change. 

I now switched back to organic chicken on her kibble as she is picky and back to spring bottled water 365 which i found out from whole foods guy one whole foods bottle that looks like crystal geyser is from crystal geyser and the other smaller jugs 365 are arrowhead just labeled for whole foods brand but comes from the same places so same water. 

Some will not drink enough water with distilled as it does not taste as good and demi is real picky about her water - she will only drink if fresh bowl is put down otherwise will not touch it so we have to change 3-4 times a day for her. 

I also changed from stainless steel to glass bowl as dh wiped the stainless steel bowl out with paper towel and it was pink. 

The same nutritionist above told me best to get water that is in glass jars but the only one i know of is VOSS and that is expensive lol. I guess some people live near natural springs with glass jugs she said. She told me the real test is put water in a white plastic bowl and let it sit out and evaporate and you will see pink in the bowl if water is not a good quality. I thought that was very interesting. 

I think the distilled just like when you use in your iron and it does not clog it up it does not clog up their tear ducts is my guess lol. The spring has more minerals thus could clog tear ducts allowing for staining and why some people go with distilled.

I would definitely go with distilled over using antibiotics like tylan for tear staining as i would not want my dog to become immune to an antibiotic in case I needed it for a health situation like ibd.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have totally stopped using tap water and spring water for my malt. I was told to use Distilled water because it has no minerals, etc. I was also told to use this type of water because my malt is prone to UTI's. There is alot of info on the web that giving Distilled water is more beneficial to malts because of the excess minerals but for humans it is not a good choice.
My malt has more clear tearing now and I don't know if it is because of the water or the chicken that she eats daily. She never had any tearing and now she does but it is just clear in color.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

*FANTASTIC* discussion so far! I have to go start getting ready for our holiday photo shoot, but I cannot wait to sit down and digest everything posted so far! :thumbsup:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Interesting discussion  Thanks for sharing the info the ones who did. I really don't know much as my malts drink the water I drink.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs are happy to drink out of their favorite creek...so filtered house water is fine for them. 

Honestly I think most puppies have staining from teething. Deal with it and wait to see what you have when they're done before trying a billion things.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

When Pepper came to me, he had bad tear stains.

He was eating Royal Canin Small bites and Trader Joe wet dog food.

Since I've had him, I alternate his food (Royal Canin, Beneful, and California Natural with wet food) he drinks tap water from a stainless bowl, and his tear stains are almost gone. 

I know our water has TONS of minerals because I have to scrub the sinks and the toilets almost daily to keep them from staining.

I have more of an issue with the daily schmutz he sticks his nose in when we're on walks. He HATES it when I brush or comb his face.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson and Spencer drink Brita water from the fridge...same as everyone else.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just to make sure....giving her distilled water is not UNSAFE, right??? I've been giving that to her and don't know if I should stop.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't give Zoe distilled water as I heard you shouldn't all the time. I buy bottled Spring water for Zoe and our family.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

italianna82 said:


> Just to make sure....giving her distilled water is not UNSAFE, right??? I've been giving that to her and don't know if I should stop.


Don't give her distilled water, just regular filtered/spring water.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave drinks whatever we have available. Filtered from a tap at home, we buy bottled if we go out, I let him stop if we see sprinklers etc. 

IMO, water is so essential to....you know, living, that I want him to be able to drink all sorts of water.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

You can't give to your fluff distilled water!! And cant drink it yourself too!!

I'll try to explain the best way that I can, but please take into consideration that english isnt my mother tongue and I dont speak it very well...

Distilled water is produced in this way: you have to boil the water, then collect the steam and cool it, so it will condensate (in a special equipment of course). Since distilled water is just steam, its pure water no minerals no nothing. And once you drink it, a process called osmosis will take place. Like this pic below
http://bioayuda.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/osmosis.jpg
Pic c ilustrates what happens if you drink distilled water. 

So its no good to drink it. Now if you have NO choice, like me and my family after the big earthquake a couple of years ago (we couldnt find water anywhere) you could use it to prepare juices, tea, coffee, to cook, etc. Its ok to drink it if you add somehing to it (minerals, sugar, salt, whatever) but NOT drink it without adding anything!! You wont die, dont be scared, but its not good for your health. 

Hope you understood me 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## nadisakura93 (Oct 5, 2012)

My Sakura drinks what I drink, which is filtered water. I also use it everyday to clean her eyes to help prevent tear staining. However, I'm new at this, so am I maybe doing it wrong?


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Speaking as someone who has sold water filtration systems in the past and also designed water filtration systems for aquariums, I've even given lectures on aquarium filtration at the local Sea World. My opinion in current tap water is barely good enough to flush a toilet let alone cook with or drink. Fluoride is hazardous waste that they decided to get rid of by putting in our tap water and tooth paste. Most water filter systems sold are not nearly good enough at the job they are supposed to do. They either don't get rid of enough of the right things or get rid of too much of the things we should have in water. Most tap water doesn't have chlorine it now has chloramine which doesn't evaporate out like chlorine does. It used to be simple to make water safe for tropical fish by letting it sit open for 24 hours so the chlorine could gas out. Now you can let it sit for days and it still has chemicals that remain. It is a tricky balance to get just the right amount of filtration without making water either not taste good or not be safe enough to drink. Unfortunately for too many years people flushed old pills down the toilets putting everything from hormones, anti-depressants, antibiotics and who knows what else in our drinking water. 

I once called around trying to find out how to safely dispose of unused medicine and would you believe that I was told to either flush them, throw them in the garbage or mix them with coffee grounds and then through them in the garbage. To which I replied, isn't that still going to leech into our drinking water? I was told that it will be filtered by the the earth. Which I understand does work to a point but after a while saturation will poison the earth. I don't know about you but I don't want to worry if my fruits and vegetables have chemicals and poisons of any level at all. 

Personally, I'd drink water from my fish tank filter before I'd ever drink it from a tap.


----------

